# מקסימום



## Chazz

Hi,


Is there a English equivalent to ' מקסימום ' in hebrew as in:

"My fridge is empty so maximum I will order something in" Is there any way to replace 'maximum' to an english word?


----------



## Tararam

"Worst case scenario..."?


----------



## arielipi

Tararam - not to that case;
i think its in the not 1:1 translation zone


----------



## Diadem

Chazz said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Is there a English equivalent to ' מקסימום ' in hebrew as in:
> 
> "My fridge is empty so maximum I will order something in" Is there any way to replace 'maximum' to an english word?



Obviously מקסימום is a Hebrew transliteration of the English word "maximum."
But, English speakers wouldn't actually say "maximum" in the context you supplied.

Rather, one might say, "My fridge is (absolutely) empty! I'm going to order [something for] delivery."


----------



## tFighterPilot

I think "Worst case scenario" would fit perfectly.


----------



## airelibre

The OP needs to clarify what they mean. As far as I can tell, the sentence isn't proper English.


----------



## origumi

airelibre said:


> The OP needs to clarify what they mean. As far as I can tell, the sentence isn't proper English.


The sentence is clear to Hebrew speakers. Of course it's not proper English, the request was to find the English equivalent.

I'd say "in the worst case". In other situations "if nothing else works [out]" may work out.


----------



## airelibre

Oh, sorry I misunderstood. Probably better to write the original sentence in Hebrew then.


----------



## origumi

airelibre said:


> Oh, sorry I misunderstood. Probably better to write the original sentence in Hebrew then.


This may confuse indeed. The "maximum" of this thread is more a cultural matter than lingual. I mean - the (slang) Hebrew meaning is clearly far beyond the original Latin / English sense. Also, it's pronounced by many not the same as "maximum" in its regular ("the greatest") sense. While the regular "maximum" has peane-paenultima stress (the first syllable of three is stressed), "maximun" as "in the worst case" sounds like three monosyllable words, equal stress on each of them.


----------

